# Fast eating



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

My 11 week old vizsla is eating his food very fast. He doesn't even chew his food. He just swallows it. He was in a litter with ten brothers and sisters. I think there was competition between them. He is 11 weeks old and is 13 pounds. Is there any way to slow them down? I was thinking bout getting a slow feeder bowls.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, that's what I was thinking... a slow feeder bowl. Or maybe you could try feeding him by hand, one piece at a time, for a little while. He just needs to realize you are not going to take it away from him. 

Welcome to the forums! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hand feeding, in muffin tins, in a kong, spread out over the floor or lawn, as training treats.


----------



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you! I fed him a little bit at a time and he sat patiently waiting the whole time, he chewed most of it. When you have too many pieces at a time he doesn't chew it.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

We have a bone shape toy that is hollow and has holes at both ends. You can put the kibble in and when the dog pushes it around on the floor a few kibbles will fall out. This is great for fast eaters, and also if he's a puppy will keep him occupied and save you having to stop him from biting /chewing stuff he shouldn't. Also, our dog trainer says it's important for dogs to work for their food, so I find this type of interactive toy as a way of feeding really useful. I try to give our 4 month old about a 1/4 of his daily food quota using this toy


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what the problem is with fast eating?

I'd wet it just to make sure it slides down easier, a lot of things you can do to slow him down can result in unwanted behaviors, for instance if you hand feed him, he might not eat at all unless you're involved that way..which I assume you don't want to do forever.

Typically, they take the behaviors from their litter home with them, and then as they adjust to their new home, they adjust their behaviors, so if he was eating competitively there b/c he had others eating at the same bowl, he'll get he's the only one eating in his new home, and probably change the speed with which he finishes.

I'd give this one time before i introduced something that might have unintended consequences.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

You could try one of these. I have seen them at pet stores. It just suctions to the bottom of the bowl and forces the dog to work for his food some.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

It is called the GOBBLE STOPPER. We bought it at Amazon.com for $4.79 (size medium). It works great and forces Chloe to eat slower (about double the eating time).

http://www.amazon.com/Loving-Pets-S...qid=1445571232&sr=8-1&keywords=gobble+stopper


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We have 3 dogs - 2 V's and a dachshund. My male V is a champion fast eater. We bought him a slow feed bowl and it did slow him down a good bit but he's still the first one finished every time - LOL. Just less air being gulped now.


----------

